# Kristian sets a new junior record



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Kristian Leslie 17 set a new junior record with a 758 feet cast at the 2003 UKSF light line and junior tournament. I think we need more junior casters. He is in the same local UK casting club as Peter Thain. I wonder if that helps? What do you think?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Nice Punch/Pull.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Whoa, that's crazy far. What type of gear is he using in that pic? Btw, what's the # line used in most of these competition? It's always labeled in dia. but what's it in #?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Kristian - uses a Centruy Kompressor and a ABU 5500 multiplier with a magnetic brake conversion.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

it ain't what you got but the way that you use it. that boy sure does know how to use it. my heartiest congradulations to you kristian, and remember it can get better and better. all of you uk and usa boys better look back as someones catching up.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

.31 is 10# and .28 is 8#.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Billr,

Too late - he's overtaken most of us


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Led,
He has a really nice cast. He looks fast on the DVD. If I tried to move like that my body would melt


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

James,

He has one thing on his side - AGE or lack of it


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

Led. it has to be the lack of it . from just that one picture, i think he'll hit 800ft. by my 78th birthday on aug.12th if nick will get my century rod here in time i'm going to try and hit 600 on that day. although to be completely above board i think kristain has the best shot.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Kristian is one of many...don't look back!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I like your hot pink pants James*

Can I borrow them the next time I come practice casting?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

You are too funny.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Are those kids casting 12' rods?? I only started using 12'ers a year ago, haha.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

No. 12'9" & 13' 4" 

The one in the lower picture might just follow in his fathers footsteps - Young Mr Willicombe


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Andy , did all these casters sign releases to let their images be used in DVD's and posted on the internet .


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Conn,

From the phrasing of your question 'Releases' I take it that you mean permission. No one has requested that I do not distribute still images or animations, either freely or for a charge. 

If anyone requests that I do not distribute then I would honour that persons request.

Most of the subjects feel honoured to appear globally (WWW), I abide by the code of conduct of Webmasters and have a full appriciation of the 'Child Protection Laws' within the UK (being an Football Association Qualified Coach - I need to have).

I hope this answers your question in full.


----------

